# question about installing grace ice/water shield



## Chunkstyle (Aug 25, 2005)

hi guys

i'm planning to use grace ice & water shield on a re-roof i'm going to be doing soon, and have never used the stuff before. i searched old posts & learned a bit about how to install it, but am still wondering about one thing: after you've rolled it out & adhered it to the sheathing, how do you get out onto it to install either the shingles or roofing felt that you'll be putting over it without sticking to it or messing up the adhesive? (sorry if this is a really dumb question -- i've never even seen any of it out of the box) is that where this "ripcord" release paper tearing method comes in? like perhaps you can expose just sections of the adhesive at a time while working in that area (as opposed to the entire laid-out piece having its adhesive exposed at once)? can you walk on it when the paper is still on without messing it up?

does it come on the roll with release paper on both sides or just one side?

i live in west central michigan, and was figuring on doing 2 passes of it at the eave edges & maybe a pass up the valleys.

thanks!

drew j.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2005)

Only one side is sticky, this side goes down. You can walk on it with no problems once it's applied.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

I never walk on this stuff until it has been nailed 16" o.c. one row down center one row on top.The adhesive can fail to stick in cold weather or if deck is wet or dusty .


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2005)

bergenbldr said:


> I never walk on this stuff until it has been nailed 16" o.c. one row down center one row on top.The adhesive can fail to stick in cold weather or if deck is wet or dusty .



Sorry, I should have clarified. I ASSumed it would be nailed down.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Check their website it has an installation video. 

In regards to what Kevin has said, you are right BUT once it get wet it is slick. In regards to what Bergen said, it's true. Less than 50 degrees and you need to staple your ice shield like felt. It is normally not necessary to mechanically fasten (nail down) the ice shield in plus 50 tempratures.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Grumpy, you never stated that before and you know where I live. I have never seen anyone do it here. Is this new? I will be doing a simple roof soon, 3-12 in 90*, final roof surface temps. could easily go past 130*. I need to secure it?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

He's just saying it doesn't stick well if it's cold outside.

Shouldn't pertain to you 'Jens-setters'!! :cheesygri


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The hotter it is the stickier it is, and once it's set... it's set. Once I was installing a piece and the wind caught it and folded over my arm. I have a bald spot for week. OUCH! In your area you have no need to do anything other than stick it down.


----------



## Chunkstyle (Aug 25, 2005)

any tips about laying it into the "v's" of the valleys & getting it tight enough into the "v" without it sticking down prematurely? i'd imagine you want it as tight as possible to the sheathing all the way into the "v" (as opposed to up a bit in the center of the valley, like you see on roll-roofed open valleys).

thanks!


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

I used to roof in the Chicago area. Fun stuff to install. We never nailed it down. In the winter we used a product that could be torched down. In the summer, we used a product that was self-adhesive. 

But, I'm just a floor guy who likes to dabble in the past. :cheesygri


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 31, 2004)

Chunkstyle, Use the RipCord to get the material into the heart of the valleys. Having a helper in valleys is great!
Jim


----------

